# Problème Clavier bluetooth et iPad



## Goldeneye911 (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un clavier bluetooth apple quand je l'utilise avec mon iPad (iPad 2 5.0.1) alors que le mode azerty est sélectionné cela écrit en qwerty.
Auriez vous des idées pour m'aider?
Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------

